# Food for Crystal Red Shrimp



## ryu1

Hi,

I bought a few crystal red shrimps a couple days ago in my cherry shrimp only tank. Crystal red shrimp is new to me because of their price. I used to feed algae disc from hikari to my cherry shrimp and they seem to like it. I didnt feed anything the first day the shrimp came. I put an algae disc yesterday, the crystal red shrimp stays for a few second and left. The seller told me he is feeding shirakura shrimp food but it is kind of hard to get from a lfs. What else can I feed my crystal shrimp beside shirakura, any sort of veggie? thanks.


----------



## jetajockey

I feed my CRS the same as my cherry shrimp. I usually feed ken's veggie sticks w/ calcium and rotate in some spirulina flake.


----------



## volaer

jetajockey said:


> I feed my CRS the same as my cherry shrimp. I usually feed ken's veggie sticks w/ calcium and rotate in some spiruslina flake.


Can this freshwater aquarium shrimp feed on algae???


----------



## Gordonrichards

They will eventually eat what you give them. They're brand new to your tank. Make sure you don't over feed or you'll have other issues.

-Gordon


----------



## ryu1

Yeah, looks like they start eating the algae disc. I regret now buying the Hikari Shrimp cuisine, didn't expect it to be so tiny, couldn't even see after sinking to my black substrate. I put a piece of cooked spinach and they seem to like it too.


----------



## Crispino Ramos

My CRS like to eat Omega vegie flakes. I don't feed them Hikari shrimp cuisine anymore because it is very high in animal protein (when not consumed it raises the ammonia level in the tank). CRS is very sensitive to ammonia, nitrite and nitrate - die off is the result.

Ideally, it's best to feed them a variety of food like Shirakura, Mosura products, vegie flakes, spirulina, blanched greens, zucchini and add water supplements like Sea Mud, Ca mineral.


----------



## spypet

ryu1 said:


> I regret now buying the Hikari Shrimp cuisine, didn't expect it to be so tiny.


try Hikari CRAB Cuisine next time - it's cheap, every pet store has them, the pellets are larger,
and include digestible calcium and are copper free. together with boiled spinach, you're all set.


----------



## Gordonrichards

I feed mine Hikari Crab/Shrimp and carnivore pellets.
Also feed azoo foods too.

Don't knock shrimp cuisine, its good stuff!


----------



## aquarliam

Try invertebites (google it)


----------



## spypet

Gordonrichards said:


> Don't knock shrimp cuisine, its good stuff!


yeah, but the bits are way too small, so they get lost in between substrate kernels.
it was silly of a company as experienced as Hikari to make them "shrimp portion" size.
look at every high end shrimp food and you see large portions for the shrimp to share,
not their own individual TV dinner


----------



## jedishrimp

There are quite a few good specialty shrimp foods out there(if you want to go that route). Check some of these ones out:

ShrimpLab ShrimpBall, Ebi Mochi, WakaEbi

Mosura Products (about halfway down the page)

Large assortment from Aqualiam.com

Shirakura Ebi Dama, Chi Ebi

-Paul


----------



## Gordonrichards

I still like Hikari, I feed a few pieces at every meal. It makes sure everyone gets something to eat.


----------

